# Toddler waking in the middle of naps



## holz (Sep 25, 2009)

Sorry- this is long- par for the course for me 

DS is 18 months old and has never been a great sleeper. He needs a fair amount of help to fall asleep (nursing and cuddling) and wakes up often- sometimes he's better at putting himself back to sleep, others he needs help. I'm due in about 5 weeks with baby #2 and in preparation we moved DS from our bed into his own room, on a twin mattress on the floor, a few months ago. There was actually no adjustment- he was excited for his big boy bed and does wake up less than he did in our bed- he's a pretty light sleeper and does need his own space.

The goal was originally to have him nightweaned before the baby came- doesn't look like that's happening. He's got eyeteeth coming in and I'm just too tired to be consistent about refusing him- it's the fastest way to get him back to sleep. For a while he was doing well letting me just rub his back until around 3am, then he wouldn't go back to sleep without nursing- now he asks to nurse every time I go in. I'm a little nervous about nights with a toddler and a newborn in different rooms, especially since DH is not home every night, but we'll see how that goes.

The one issue I really want to tackle is this- During daytime naps, DS consistently wakes up after almost exactly one hour. 95% of the time, if I nurse him back to sleep and lay with him, he'll sleep for another hour or more, but is very sensitive about me getting up and leaving the room- this usually wakes him back up. I know he needs the sleep- when he wakes after the first hour he's cranky and irritable, but if he gets another hour, he wakes happy. I feel like he could be ready to transition to one nap a day if he would consistently make it a longer nap. I just don't know how to handle this mid-nap wake-up... When I have the baby, I'm probably not going to be able to lay with him for an hour in the middle of the day, not to mention that I don't particularly want to.

Any ideas on how to help him sleep uninterrupted for a full nap? The only thing I can think of that I haven't tried is black-out curtains in his room- it does get pretty bright during the day. Which now that I think of it might be the answer. But does anyone have any insight? I'm not opposed to advice on juggling two at night, either 

Thanks so much!


----------



## texasfarmom (Sep 24, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holz*
> 
> The one issue I really want to tackle is this- During daytime naps, DS consistently wakes up after almost exactly one hour. 95% of the time, if I nurse him back to sleep and lay with him, he'll sleep for another hour or more, but is very sensitive about me getting up and leaving the room- this usually wakes him back up. I know he needs the sleep- when he wakes after the first hour he's cranky and irritable, but if he gets another hour, he wakes happy. I feel like he could be ready to transition to one nap a day if he would consistently make it a longer nap. I just don't know how to handle this mid-nap wake-up... When I have the baby, I'm probably not going to be able to lay with him for an hour in the middle of the day, not to mention that I don't particularly want to.
> 
> ...


I wish I did have some advice for you. This naptime routine sounds almost exactly like us! I am usually able to nurse her back to sleep and slowly inch my way out of the bed/room though. The blackout curtains may help, but I'm not sure. I've noticed if it is a cloudy morning and a bit darker outside DD will sleep in, but the same is not true for her naps. She'll still wake up in the middle of the nap, no matter how bright it is in the room, although I don't use blackout curtains.


----------

